# shot volumen dont work



## Brian G (Nov 13, 2019)

have tried to reset (3 beeps), tried to press before and stop ad wanted volumen - but the sage machine just keep on going and water flowing.

meaning, is I start a cuo (1 or 2), it do not stop it self.

what to do ??


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A video showing you programming and then using it is probably the only way I could answer this question. It also needs to show the pressure gauge and flow in both cases.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum @Brian G 

As Ajohn says, if you could share a video it would help greatly. Can you upload it to YouTube then share the link here?


----------

